# change odometer readings from Miles to Km VW Jetta 2.5



## otsenre (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi,
I just bought a Volkswagen Jetta 2.5 model 2006 in United States and I imported the car into Canada where I live. Could anyone in this forum tell me if it is possbile to change the odometer readings from Miles to Kilometers and Farenheit to Centigrades?
In Canada we use metric system instead of Imperial system which is used in United States.
I appreciate so much your comments and help regarding this matter.


----------



## surduc (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: change odometer readings from Miles to Km VW Jetta 2.5 (otsenre)*

if you have a multifunction display in you IP, you can do it using your multifunction switch on your steering wheel or your wiper switch. 
If you dont, than your Instrument panel has to be reprogramed for country code canada. this could be done at any dealer or if you have the vag com software on your laptop you may be doing it yourself(i am not familiar with the vag-com) I work at the dealer and have access to the VAG5052. if you have access and can tell me your coding in the IP i will tell you what to program it to in order to have the km, 'C etc.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: change odometer readings from Miles to Km VW Jetta 2.5 (otsenre)*

From your post on the MKV Forum...
"If not available in your MFI/MFD options (check the owner's manual), then you need to VAG it.
Instrument Cluster, Address 17
Coding should look similar to this:
000023*2*03 (just an example)
You would hover over the coding, and change the Country data (in bold, above) to *3* for Canada
or in the example to 0023*3*03"


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: change odometer readings from Miles to Km VW Jetta 2.5 (Tim Birney)*

look in my sig, but yeah, that should do it.


----------



## whizy (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: change odometer readings from Miles to Km VW Jetta 2.5 (D.Passat00)*

am stuck in same situation, i bring my car from Canada when I move to USA, & as per dealer, I have to buy new cluster in order to change my Km's into Miles (thats all i want coz i don;t have multi function disply) it cost $600
i got part# & did find a cluster in miles from eBay ... just $50 bt the question is I still nedd this Vag-com or pay dealer $250 labour to do that, my other car Chrysler Pacifica is soo ez change Everything just to push a button 
it a 2000 vw jetta 2.0 btw


----------



## ramkitty (May 29, 2004)

*Re: change odometer readings from Miles to Km VW Jetta 2.5 (whizy)*

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/vwmkIV.htmlsearch country code
I am doing this on mine (miles to km) the speedo doesnt bother me as much as the odo because I use tripmeter for my milage (l/100km)


----------

